# Litter Box Size



## ShutUpAndSmile

So I wanna get a litter box but I have a few questions. :x

Whats the max height that a litter box can be that the hedgie can safely/comfortably/will climb in and out of?

The size of the cage where the litter box is going is about 13in

So that brings me to my next question... 

What size litter box can fit under The Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel whether between the white pvc or outside of it.

What brand do you guys use?

Thanks


----------



## MissC

If you ordered a CSW, you will get a litterpan, unless you ordered a CSW *bucket *wheel, I don't think it comes with a pan.

I use plastic take-out containers from Safeway's Deli: about 4x7"...flimsy plastic but it doesn't matter cuz Snarf's litterpan is 'sunken' (like a livingroom) :lol:...the sides of a CSW litterpan are about 2" high, I think. They're free and last a looooong time. I use Yesterday's News in it, BTW.

The height kinda depends on your hedgie...how old/small is he? can he easily climb in and out? does he dig a lot, spraying litter everywhere? can he easily access his wheel from the edge of the pan?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Well I didn't order one yet, but I plan to get the one that comes without the pan. (I'm color coordinating. lolll)

I don't have a safeway by me though. And all the delis I go to I think only have (I can't remember the name ;- Blah brain fart. The non plastic white stuff. (How ironic that I'm currently taking notes on memory in my psychology class o.o)

Well say it was a smaller hedgehog that doesn't like to climb. Then what would the max height be? xD 
Don't have my baby yet.  So I don't know.


----------



## MissC

I think you mean 'styrofoam'. And I'm NOT laughing at you...yesterday it was "pass me that stuff there...the brown stuff...in a bag...the uh...THE STUFF YOU PUT IN A TOASTER DAMMIT!!" yikes.  

I also have tried those disposable square sandwich containers...? Then you can cut the sides down to what ever height you want...sometimes, for a shallow pan, you could even use the lid, if the hedgie isn't interested in climbing. I got some at the dollar store with deeper lids...worked great. Just watch the edges if you're cutting plastic and keep in mind, little guys may drag their entire body over it a gazillion times a day (I make Jamie do it with some super-sonic plasma cutter or some other nonsense - it melts the plastic as it cuts, so it's smooth).

I can't tell you what height tho': Snarf has always been an adult jumping ninja-like litterpan user to me. Baby experts will be along...


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Lol that sounds like me all the time xP

Hmm maybe I will go for a hunt at the dollar store. I bet they have a bunch of stuff I could use


----------

